# I'm in desperate need of a Heat Press!!



## Ahykonik1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi forum pals!
I'm in the middle of a 375 shirt order and my Heat Press has officially failed to work. Im looking for a used, in good conduction Heat Press in order to finish my job by Saturday Morning! I need one today!!! Im in the Los Angeles area. I have $120 which I know is not a lot, however, I'm asking with the hopes of being able to get some help!
I tried CL and Ebay...No luck.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## professaurus (Feb 16, 2008)

Where in Los Angeles are you located? Maybe you can rent or borrow one from a forum member.


----------



## Ahykonik1 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm in the mid city area


----------

